# DONCASTER SHOW



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

the dead line for joining and recieving your membership is monday 2nd oct...although you can still join after this but will not get your membership card intime for the show...but they may add you to the door list as a payed up member if you ask nicely  
http://www.international-herpetological-society.org/


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet, thats cool then..


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Any one from here going?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:lol: me


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

where abouts you from?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

bradford area


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

oh right not too far away from me then.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

where you


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

on the edge of york sort of on the way to leeds.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Donny*

We will be there

are you going Nige?


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

*Doncaster*

I will be going, see you there lostcorn


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

anyone go today? Have to admit it was not that good. I think there were about 12-14 tables if that selling corns,leos,cresties and a few other things. Not saying thats bad but not really my cup of tea. Although there were some interesting milks and san diego gophers there. i went with pocket full of money and didn't spend a penny!


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Was that today????I didnt know that :lol: :lol: :lol: I got all I wanted at the Essex show anyways lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

48 tables sold altogether with just one no show


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

48 bloody hell was there another room i didn't see?! :lol: It didn't seem like there were that many.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Donny*



Lostcorn said:


> We will be there
> 
> are you going Nige?


no mate, i havent got the membership for these places


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

granted there were loads of leos and corns...no wtfs or w.hognoses


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

well, even tho my mate got her membership we didn't go. We got our western hognoses last week. I found some for sale (thanks rach) and my mate drove me down to Nottingham for them. (had to go to his for the night so I could clean it for the lift! lol but everyone who knows me thinks I'm mad for cleaning lol). So not dissappointed really as that would have been what we wanted. That and Corns but I got 2 stunning snow corns this morning (cheers Lostcorn) and my daughter squealed so high when she saw them only the dogs could hear her! bless! almost 5 and she is in love with snakes.
Will have to get to the next nearest one. Got hubby building me stack of vivs so I can have plenty spare.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

To be honest, this show was crap !

A huge selection of leos, from 4 month old normals at £20 to adult raptors at £400, and some well known names.

Corns a plenty as normal , good selection of cresties

Hand full of other bits

However, as this is a closed meeting, (due to the antis) only members of IHS or FBH or a local affiliated club can enter. Because of this the number in the doors are low compared to many public shows, and the tables are expensive, around double the normal cost.

We have done this show two years running now, wont be doing it again.

Have a guess what we sold? 

6 red eye tree frogs, some millipedes and some roaches. Thats it !


----------



## Kerry1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Doncaster was my first reptile show and I thought it was good. Not bad, not brilliant. Picked up a beautiful pair of striped fat-tail youngsters and a choc albino leopard which is what I went for, so I was happy  . My boyfriend wanted a female cali king as he has three males, but no female! But he left empty handed.  He thinks females don't exist as he's not having any luck on forums or anything! :roll: There were lots of rosy boas which we very nearly bought! Got a real soft spot for them. <3 What's the Wolverhampton show like and exactly when next month is it?


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Show*

If you mean the show at Rodbaston College then last year was a good show in my opinion.
Think its the 19th of November this time

John


----------

